
Dokany – User mode file system library for windows with FUSE Wrapper - bane
https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany
======
voltagex_
This is a fantastic project. FWIW, Paragon's extfs for Windows uses either
Dokany or the original Dokan, so at least one company thought this was good
enough to use in production.

I'll just point out for anyone interested in trying this, expect BSODs:
[https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany/issues/344](https://github.com/dokan-
dev/dokany/issues/344).

I'm also not sure how the Win10 Anniversary driver signing changes have
affected the project - they're relying on a commercial sponsor for the signed
releases.

Alternative: [https://github.com/billziss-
gh/winfsp](https://github.com/billziss-gh/winfsp)

Paid alternative: [https://www.eldos.com/cbfs/](https://www.eldos.com/cbfs/)

There have also been a number of other discussions here, but I should get back
to work instead of digging those up.

~~~
sp332
Why would a user-space file system driver cause BSOD?

~~~
cjbprime
As I understand it, the BSODs happened when virus scanners hit a Dokany FS.
Interaction between two different hooks into the kernel's FS layer, I guess.

------
modeless
I've been using an sshfs implementation for Windows which is based on this:
[https://github.com/Foreveryone-cz/win-sshfs](https://github.com/Foreveryone-
cz/win-sshfs)

It works moderately well. It's incredibly convenient to have sshfs on Windows.

~~~
billziss
Consider my SSHFS-Win port which allows you to map a new network drive from
Explorer using syntax like: \\\sshfs\username@server

[https://github.com/billziss-gh/sshfs-win](https://github.com/billziss-
gh/sshfs-win)

Download binaries from here:

[http://www.secfs.net/winfsp/download/](http://www.secfs.net/winfsp/download/)

~~~
didulive
This is exactly what does win-sshfs linked by modeless. Is it just not
advertising to your own product ?

~~~
billziss
The difference is that SSHFS-Win is a port of SSHFS to Cygwin and not written
in C#.

[Nothing against C# BTW. I used it for years while employed at MSFT.]

------
ivan_gammel
The design of this library reminds me of OOP anti-pattern "Public Morozov" (in
the name of popular Soviet myth about 13-year old boy Pavlik Morozov, who
denounced his father to authorities), which exposes internal state of an
object and private methods via public delegates.

~~~
gwbas1c
When I tried Dokany, I was pretty happy with the API. (C# Adapter) There were
some non-obvious tricks, but overall, compared to ELDOS, the API is well
thought out.

~~~
ivan_gammel
I meant the trick with delegating tasks to user mode DLL for what was supposed
to be done in kernel mode by OS designers.

------
ComodoHacker
How does it compare to UMDF[1]?

1\. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-
Mode_Driver_Framework](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User-
Mode_Driver_Framework)

~~~
rexicus
UMDF isn't for file systems.

------
koolba
Was this always FOSS? I remember looking at this a few years back and it
wasn't though maybe I'm mixing this up with a different fuse-on-Windows
product.

~~~
didulive
Yes, this was always FOSS.

------
stuaxo
It's fantastic that this is being worked on again, I last looked at Dokan a
few years ago and was disappointed, it seemed unmaintained.

Much QDOS to the crew at Dokany :)

------
rogerdpack
Is this the same project that was like...dormant for years?

~~~
didulive
Yes exact ! It has been forked and is highly active since 2 years now ! It has
a lots of fix and improvement since the dokan legacy.

------
eDameXxX
Why and when I need create a new file system on Windows other than FAT or
NTFS?

This problem seems interesting.

~~~
mateuszf
It's not about creating new filesystems, but using filesystem ui to browse any
filesystem like hierarchy. For example using a potential implementation you as
a user could be browsing S3, remote NFS, or gmail account where labels would
be represented as folders and emails as text files.

~~~
NTripleOne
> gmail account where labels would be represented as folders and emails as
> text files.

Okay, this sounds incredible - is this an actual doable thing here?

~~~
mverwijs
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GmailFS](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GmailFS).

------
Yuioup
Oh good. Now npm install can stop telling me that fusefs is incompatible on
Windows.

------
api
I bet that hurt real bad.

~~~
hackerabdo1
with no survivors :^)

